# Marriott's Monarch at Sea Pines



## timeflies (Jun 1, 2011)

on Hilton Head Island.  What do you thinkof the resort?  Is it a great place on Hilton Head?  I lucked out and grabbed it of II today.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 1, 2011)

We own two weeks there and like it.  Monarch was one of the first Marriott resorts on Hilton Head Island, so it is older than the others and the units are not as large.  In the second bedroom they have twin beds.  It is in Sea Pines, you have to pay the Sea Pines entrance fee the first day, but they give you a pass for the rest of the week.  We love the beach there.

Check out the following website:

http://www.monarchowners.com/monarchowners/page.html


----------



## mecllap (Jun 1, 2011)

timeflies -- was that an exchange?  what time of year?  I'd agree with "lucky."  
There are of course plusses and minusses about various places on HH (closeness to beach, etc.) -- but I'd venture to say, just being anywhere on Hilton Head is pretty great.  (Hopefully Dye is still open -- over near Walmart and Tuesday Morning, and you can try her "gullah fixin's").


----------



## timeflies (Jun 1, 2011)

Our Checkin is June 25th.  Can't wait.


----------



## timeflies (Jun 1, 2011)

Riverdees - thanks for the website.  Its great.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 2, 2011)

Great location and you will be vacationing on the beautiful on Sea Pines Island. That have some of the best bike trails in the nation.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 2, 2011)

When I was dumping my Marriotts a number of years ago I hung on to my Monarch Week for a couple extra years.  It was by far my favorite Marriott.

George


----------



## timeflies (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm looking forward to my trip.  I let my daughter pick between Hilton Head and Myrtle Beach.  We read everything people wrote about both areas.  She decided she liked the idea of being able to bicycle all over the island.  She also likes all the natural areas that Hilton Head offers.


----------



## vkhome (Jun 3, 2011)

While on the island, check out the Coastal Discovery Museum- great programs for all ages available.

The website is:
www.coastaldiscovery.org


----------



## stevedmatt (Jun 3, 2011)

timeflies said:


> I'm looking forward to my trip.  I let my daughter pick between Hilton Head and Myrtle Beach.  We read everything people wrote about both areas.  She decided she liked the idea of being able to bicycle all over the island.  She also likes all the natural areas that Hilton Head offers.



Sea Pines is also the best area on the island for biking. It's my understanding that you cannot bike there without staying there, but I am not sure of this. 

I actually just returned from Sea Pines today and I can't wait to return. Next trip not for 15 months.


----------



## travelguy (Jun 4, 2011)

stevedmatt said:


> Sea Pines is also the best area on the island for biking. It's my understanding that you cannot bike there without staying there, but I am not sure of this.



IMHO, Sea Pines has some of the BEST bike paths in the country!!

They appear to be cracking down on cyclers who attempt to enter Sea Pines on bikes.  They have gates on the bike path entrances and require a bike pass to get in through security.


----------



## timeflies (Jun 4, 2011)

I keep hearing that about this location.  I'm looking forward to parking the SUV for a week.  

What about bike rentals?  What kind of bikes do they rent?  Do they rent kids bikes? Should I bring my own bikes?


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 4, 2011)

If you are into bikes and want the absolute best, bring your own.  Otherwise rentals are available.  If you don't rent on site or right accross the street, other providers will deliver and pick up.

George


----------



## travelguy (Jun 6, 2011)

bogey21 said:


> If you don't rent on site or right accross the street, other providers will deliver and pick up.



We were told that, starting last year, Marriott no longer allows any other bike rental operators onto their properties to deliver bike rentals.  We confirmed that at Monarch and Grande Ocean.  The only option is to use their overpriced on-site rentals or go pick-up your rental off-site.  We bring our own bikes so this is not a problem.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 6, 2011)

I haven't stayed at Monarch in the last couple of years.  Last time I stayed there you could walk accross the street about 100 yards toward Harbor Town and rent bikes.

George


----------



## stevedmatt (Jun 6, 2011)

bogey21 said:


> I haven't stayed at Monarch in the last couple of years.  Last time I stayed there you could walk accross the street about 100 yards toward Harbor Town and rent bikes.
> 
> George



I am not sure what it is called or what their prices are but that rental location is still there.


----------



## jme (Jun 6, 2011)

stevedmatt said:


> I am not sure what it is called or what their prices are but that rental location is still there.



Here are the links to SEA PINES BICYCLE RENTALS, located just around the curve from Monarch. Nice company, great bikes, liberal policies for returns.  Proceed out of Monarch parking lots and turn Left. Then turn Right onto Lighthouse Rd, and it's immediately on the right, where you'll see the GREEN & WHITE awning. Can't miss it. 

Right where you stop for golf cart crossing.  You actually turn into the parking lot where it says "Lighthouse Road" in white on the aerial view street map, right at the "...*hou*" in "Light*hou*se". Go over to green awning. 

Monarch is at bottom right in photo, and SPBR shop is at top left of photo near small pond (not exactly where the label "Sea Pines Bicycle Rentals" is printed)----the shop bldg/green awning is one inch directly above the "L" in Lighthouse Rd. See below for Map link, and also an actual photo of shop from street. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...752,-80.790056&spn=0.003071,0.006899&t=h&z=17

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou....127395,-80.791537&spn=0.000759,0.001725&z=19


----------



## timeflies (Jun 7, 2011)

*Storage for bikes at Monarch*

Is there a place at Monarch where you can lock the bikes up?  I sure don't want to pay for bikes that get stolen


----------



## Carol C (Jun 7, 2011)

timeflies said:


> I'm looking forward to my trip.  I let my daughter pick between Hilton Head and Myrtle Beach.  We read everything people wrote about both areas.  She decided she liked the idea of being able to bicycle all over the island.  She also likes all the natural areas that Hilton Head offers.



What did you trade to get Monarch for June 25? That is indeed a great exchange...and you were smart to pick that one over Myrtle Beach. The natural areas are wonderful...make sure you go to Pinckney Natl Wildlife Reserve which is off to the left when you're coming onto the island over the bridge. The birding is fantastic, although fall, winter and spring are best. And, if you like jazz, check out the Jazz Corner's Monday night jam session. No cover!


----------



## timeflies (Jun 7, 2011)

I just got very lucky and had great timing.


----------



## Kola (Jun 14, 2011)

My question for all experienced Hilton Head owners/visitors:
My wife and I (seniors) are planning a week at the Grande Ocean or Barony Beach in mid-March 2012. We have been to HH, last time about eight years ago in the early fall. Is mid-March too early to expect good weather ? Which March week(s) to avoid because of school holidays ? Is the ocean water still too cold for walking on the beach ? Do the two Marriott's have good size indoor pools ? What activities do you recommend (no biking, no card playing). Thanks for any advice. 

K.


----------

